# 2008 fleetwood nagria



## cathys (Jun 7, 2016)

We have a 08 niagria that we purchased last year.  We have a short in the lights.  Our outside door light works but none of  the lights inside. There was a switch at the battery that wires melted together. Does anyone know how to repair this problem?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2016)

First you have to repair the wires that are melted together.  That may be the problem but to melt they had to overheat.  Loose connection somewhere.  Noway to help with a problem like this.  Just have to star digging  Good luck.  Post what you find and it may help others


----------

